# Welke draadloze routers + kaarten

## kraaij

Hoi iedereen,

ik ben recentelijk verhuisd en nu wil ik in mijn nieuwe huis een draadloos netwerk aanleggen. Al die kabels die ik in mijn oude huis had wil ik niet nog een keer hoeven weg werken in dit huis.  :Smile: 

Ik heb al een beetje rondgekeken over welke routers en pci of usbkaarten het doen onder linux (de sitecom kaarten o.a.), maar ik wilde weten of iemand er ervaring mee had en mij iets kon aanraden hier in Nederland. Voor zover ik weet gebruik ik het liefst die drivers van linux-wlan-ng... 

Erg bedankt voor de eventuele hints,

groeten,

Anton.

----------

## Stina

Ik gebruik zelf op mijn wireless netwerk Edimax.

Werkt wel goed, bereik is niet altijd even goed, maar voor

de prijs mag je zeker niet klagen.

Ik heb overgens wel een PCMCIA wlan kaart in mijn laptop, maar

ik ga er vanuit dat de normale wlan producten ook met linux

support worden geleverd, net als mijn pcmcia kaartje.

----------

## kraaij

Bedankt voor de edimax tip. Had ik nog niet van gehoord. Zal er zometeen eens naar gaan kijken wat ze allemaal aanbieden. 

Anton.

----------

## Stuartje

Ik ben nu linksys aan het testen en tot nogtoe ben ik zeer tevreden. Zelfs usb clients werken onder linux!

----------

## kraaij

Het is mooi om te weten dat die linksys het doet. Ik heb ze zien liggen. Vooral het nieuws dat die usb clients het doen onder linux ben ik blij om te horen. Tot nu toe wist ik het alleen van die sitecom usb kaarten (die hebben een prism2 chip). Die kon je gebruiken met prims2_usb van wlan-linux-ng geloof ik. Weet jij welke chip die usb van linksys gebruikt? Ook een prism2?

Erg bedankt,

Anton.

----------

## Stuartje

 *kraaij wrote:*   

> Het is mooi om te weten dat die linksys het doet. Ik heb ze zien liggen. Vooral het nieuws dat die usb clients het doen onder linux ben ik blij om te horen. Tot nu toe wist ik het alleen van die sitecom usb kaarten (die hebben een prism2 chip). Die kon je gebruiken met prims2_usb van wlan-linux-ng geloof ik. Weet jij welke chip die usb van linksys gebruikt? Ook een prism2?
> 
> Erg bedankt,
> 
> Anton.

 

Ik zou het niet zo direct weten. 

Ik heb dat usb kaartje aan de praat gekregen met de Atmelwlandriver.

----------

## kraaij

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik heb dat usb kaartje aan de praat gekregen met de Atmelwlandriver.
> 
> 

 

ok. Handige informatie. Ik had nog niet van die atmel drivers gehoord. Morgen zijn de winkels weer open dus dan kan ik aan de slag  :Smile: 

Bedankt,

Anton.

----------

## rdvrey

Ik heb een Sitcom PCMCIA kaart gekocht WL-011 maar ik kan die niet werkend krijgen met de atmel driver. 

"depmod -a" geeft unresolved symbols om de modules

helaas.

Robert

----------

## Stuartje

 *rdvrey wrote:*   

> Ik heb een Sitcom PCMCIA kaart gekocht WL-011 maar ik kan die niet werkend krijgen met de atmel driver. 
> 
> "depmod -a" geeft unresolved symbols om de modules
> 
> helaas.
> ...

 

Bij mij ook hoor:

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/pcmcia/pcmf502r.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/pcmcia/pcmf502rd.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/pcmcia/pcmf502re.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/pcmcia/pcmf504.o

```

Trek ik mij niets van aan, want ik werk momenteel met de usb versie. 

BTW je kan dat patchen om dat weg te krijgen!

----------

## rdvrey

Ik krijg de kaart helemaal niet aan de gang. Sterker nog dat is op de laptop van mijn vrouw en die heeft nog suse er op staan. Die nu zelfs niet meer wil opstarten !!!! :x  :x  :x  :x

Waarschijnlijk gaat er toch eerder Gentoo op komen als gepland

----------

## rdvrey

Ik heb de Sitecom WL-011 werkend nadat :

-ik de kernel zonder PCMCIA had gecompileerd

-de nieuwste PCMCIA manager van Soureforge.net had gehaaald

-de atmel lan driver (nieuwste) had gecompileerd

-de PCMCIA config file had geedit om de kaart bekend te maken

'T heeft even geduurt maar dan werkte het perfect 

groeten

Robert

----------

## SeJo

shite iets te laat gezien :-]

Ik werk al enige maanden met belkin (zowal pcmcia wifi kaartje) and de hostap van belkin... 

1 woord: AWESOME!

subliem bereik (in huis ongeveer 100 m) als ik mij ap in open lucht zet 500 m!

goe he?

----------

## Qui-Gon

Ik heb de Wl-100b en de WL-110b van Sitecom gekocht. maar die werken echt niet met de nieuwste atmel drivers of de prism2 drivers. Heeft er iemand al ervaring met een 802.11g (54Mbps) die wel werkt onder Gentoo?

----------

## rdvrey

Yep ik heb er ervaring mee, er moet een patch uitgevoerd worden hier is de text die ik op sourceforge.net heb gevinden in een van de mailing lists:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HOWTO for the 'new' SITECOM WIRELESS PCMCIA (WL-011) with the ATMEL chipset with module
> 
> pcmf502r
> ...

 

hierna moeten nog de wireless tools geinstalleerd worden en de config file met de hardware id (niet /etc/pcmcia/atmel) moet worden geediteerd en er is nog een file waarin de netwerk opties gezet kunnen worden zodat alles automatisch gaat

groeten

Robert

----------

## Stuartje

Nog een vraagje over de atmel drivers.

Ik slaag er maar niet in op WEP encryptie te laten werken. Is er iemand die daar wel in geslaagd is en hoe heeft ie dat dan gedaan?

----------

## rdvrey

Hierbij een voorbeeld uit de file "/etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts"

Als wirelessops geinstalleerd zijn worden deze automatisch aangeroepen door de pcmcia manager

xvnet krijgt de 13 characters voor 128 bits niet ingevoerd, en als je die op deze manier automatisch laat gaan crashed xvnet bij het lezen. lvnet lijkt te werken maar slaat het niet in een file op dus elke keer opnieuw invoeren! De key is in ASCII code !!!! hexadecimaal !

```
# ATMEL WIRELESS Laatse deel is het mac adress !!!!!!

*,*,*,00:60:B3:75:B9:E9)

    INFO="Change the above MAC Address to fit yours"

    # ESSID (extended network name) : My Network, any

    ESSID="mijn-naam"

    # Operation mode : Ad-Hoc, Managed, Master, Repeater, Secondary, auto

    MODE="auto"

    # Frequency or channel : 1, 2, 3 (channel) ; 2.422G, 2.46G (frequency)

    CHANNEL="1"

    # Bit rate : auto, 1M, 11M

    RATE="11M"

    # Encryption key : 4567-89AB-CD, s:password

    KEY="6D6F-6875-616B-626D-786A-6369-64"

    # RTS threshold : off, 500

    RTS="2432"

    # Fragmentation threshold : off, 1000

    FRAG="2346"

    ;;
```

groeten

Robert

----------

## Stuartje

Ik werk momenteel met een usb wireless client.

----------

## rdvrey

USB via pcmcia kaart of rechstreeks op het moederboard ?

----------

## Stuartje

Gewoon een ECHTE usbclient  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

ocharme stuartje, je bedoeld zo'n log geval dat je ergens aansluit via usb en dat dient als client ontvanger? 

oioioi... veel success...

----------

## rdvrey

Ook daarvan van heb ik in de lists meldingen gezien die succesvol waren, alleen heb ik die niet genoteerd. Als ik het met mijn wl011 vergelijk: de aanhouder wint!!

Sterkte

Robert

----------

## Stuartje

 *rdvrey wrote:*   

> Ik heb de Sitecom WL-011 werkend nadat :
> 
> -ik de kernel zonder PCMCIA had gecompileerd
> 
> -de nieuwste PCMCIA manager van Soureforge.net had gehaaald
> ...

 

Kan je dit alles iets uitgebreider uitleggen?

Dus kernel zonder enige vorm van pcmcia support, dan nieuwste pcmcia drivers ( ik heb gezien dat deze nu ook in de portage zitten weliswaar nog masked ).

En dan gewoon atmel compilen.

Die laatste stap lijkt me nogal vaag...

----------

## rdvrey

Een paar berichten hierboven staat de volledige uitleg. De pcmcia software heb ik van sourceforge.net gedownload. Evenzo de Atmel drivers. Voor de de Sitecom kaart moet een patch uitgevoerd worden! zie uitleg een paar berichten terug.

Daarna :

Hardware ID bekent maken door de /var/log/messages te monitoren en in de /etc/pcmcia/config file op te nemen.

Wireless tools installeren (iwconfig)

In de file /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts editen en de atmel sectie bewerken. De andere voorbeelden kun je eruit halen.

Let wel :

Eerst de Kernel compileren

- Daarna met de nieuwe kernel booten !!!

- zorgen dat /usr/include/linux de juiste kernel header files bevat !!!!!

- pcmcia compileren (na de configuratie)

- rc-update add pcmcia default

- rebooten ivm init van de pcmcia controller

- atmel driver configureren, compileren installeren

- als de hardware id goed is en de juiste driver (module) bekent gemaakt is moet de kaart daarna zichtbaar zijn als eth1 (ifconfig)

Als de wireless.opts file goed staat wordt de kaart automatisch geconfigureed door iwconfig 

/etc/pcmcia/config wordt overschreven bijmake install van pcmcia manager, dus backup maken !

groeten

Robert

----------

## Stuartje

Gelukt maar dan niet met atmel maar met linux-wlan-ng 2.0Last edited by Stuartje on Sat Apr 05, 2003 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rroet

evt een tip is om E-tech spullen te gebruiken. E-tech werkt met de orinoco chipset. Werkt prima.

----------

## Qui-Gon

Weet iemand hoe je met de atmel drivers je pcmcia kaart in "monitor mode" kan krijgen zodat je kismet/airsnort kan gebruiken?

----------

## Darkness

op http://WLAN.SDVanime.com staat mischien ook nuttige informatie, ben zelf niet bekend met het wlan gebeuren.... maar er staan iig kaarten op van xs points, locaties die je zelf ook kan toevoegen, een irc channel, en een heeele grote lijst met links... o.a. om je router goed te configureren met bv nocatnet  :Smile: 

ik ga binnenkort zelf wel aan de wlan en zal binnenkort proberen nocatnet te installeren  :Smile: 

ik ben daar ook wel in irc... maar zoals ik zei aan mij heb je (nog) niks...

Groeten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkness

 *Qui-Gon wrote:*   

> Weet iemand hoe je met de atmel drivers je pcmcia kaart in "monitor mode" kan krijgen zodat je kismet/airsnort kan gebruiken?

 

Van het kleine wat ik gezien heb:

shell 1

kismet_hopper -n

(blijft actief)

shell 2

kismet_monitor

kismet

en unmonitor : kistmet_unmonitor

----------

